
MySpace skipped the lawyer and just copied other sites' legalese. (see page 2) - herdrick
http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=197003052
======
zkinion
I've done the copy/paste/find&replace; stuff before with legal terms. It's
done alot more than you realize. Even lawyers do it sometimes. Once you start
growing/getting users, then its probably better to find an honest lawyer.

------
herdrick
See the second page for the MySpace reference.

------
zkinion


